# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  LOL giant custom-made RP sign on MSNBC

## American

anyone catch hardball with Chris Matthews?

Holy smokes, there is a sign there so HUGE I didnt even see it the first few times 

there is two people there with a sign that says RON with another one that says PAUL.


ITS FRIGGIN HUGE!!!!! I mean MONSTROUS!!! it dwarfs all the other signs by 3 times easy.

LMAO!!! awesome

----------


## RonPaul_Has_2_first_names

pics or video or it didnt happen

----------


## Magsec

It was smack in the midst of official Democratic candidate signs/banners.  RON was at least 3 times bigger than any other sign there.  

It was cool to see, but RP in a field of Democratic names =

----------


## xrob123

If you're not doing anything now turn on the democratic pre-debate coverage on MSNBC. Chris Matthews is interviewing random democratic leaders, and in the background is a sea of Obama/Hillary and Edwards fans holding up little signs. In the midst of all the signs is ONE GIANT RON PAUL SIGN in big red letters. It's quite funny. This is what I love about Ron Paul supporters.

----------


## BIG_J

Hahahahah! That is funny!

----------


## iskimtsnow

Who ever is doing that GIANT RP sign is the man or woman!!!!

----------


## Adamsa

Ron Owns The Democrats!

----------


## parke

bump bump bump..

----------


## moonbat

That is sooooo funny!

----------


## margomaps

Well, it is a Democratic Party debate after all.  Nice to see someone (probably a Drexel or Penn student) cares enough to make that huge RP sign and haul it to a Democratic debate.

----------


## RonPaulStreetTeam

link?

----------


## jd603

Stop trying to divide people on the Democrat/Republican, Liberal/Conservative talk, it's bad for this campaign and for the country.

Ron Paul has lots of "Democrat" and "Liberal" supporters, welcome them.





> It was smack in the midst of official Democratic candidate signs/banners.  RON was at least 3 times bigger than any other sign there.  
> 
> It was cool to see, but RP in a field of Democratic names =

----------


## xrob123

The person who is holding the sign needs to hold it up a little bit lower! Its getting cut off.

----------


## American

> pics or video or it didnt happen


There you go sweetheart.....

----------


## Adamsa

Hey, if it makes people look him up...

----------


## American



----------


## edmnn

lol....

----------


## Adamsa

Frickin' hell thats massive, thats worth like a commercial.

----------


## mkrfctr

not seeing it, did they make them move? or is it on an angle shot of matthews, which they are not switching to... ?

----------


## BIG_J

THAT RIGHT THERE is what I'm talking about.

----------


## RonPaulStreetTeam

hahahah nice

----------


## JAHOGS

> 


That's awesome.

----------


## Stealth4

its not there now what happened to it?

----------


## mkrfctr

see a hand made one that says Colbert, heh

----------


## RonPaul_Has_2_first_names

That's awesome.

I wish college students at my college would get more involved with the Ron Paul revolution, I don't think one person at my college has even heard of him. in fact in my political science class, the professor named every republican candidate running for president except ron paul LOL and when I corrected him and told him Ron Paul was running he said "whos that?".

----------


## TechnoGuyRob

I didn't see it...where was it?

----------


## DrNoZone

That kicks ass!  I got a good laugh out of that one.  Hey Hardball...Ron Paul is ownin' your screen!

----------


## mkrfctr

screen caps in other thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=30026

----------


## eloquensanity

> There you go sweetheart.....


LOL Size Does Matter  and thats a BIG one.

----------


## shepburn

> Frickin' hell thats massive, thats worth like a commercial.


that is great!!!!
we are really learning how to win these little battles in the media wars!

----------


## xrob123

Its on cardboard but the persons holding it up too high now . You should be able to see the bottom of it when the camera shifts to the person thats being interviewed.

----------


## BIG_J

I'm in ur TV owning ur Waves.

----------


## SwooshOU

lol!

----------


## foofighter20x

> I'm in ur TV owning ur Waves.




Yes.

----------


## leipo

Hahaha, genius!

----------


## mkrfctr

lol that's hillarious

----------


## Adamsa

> I'm in ur TV owning ur Waves.


Hahahaha.

----------


## olehounddog

i see it

----------


## Drknows

> There you go sweetheart.....


THIS IS HOW WE ROLL!!!  haha THAT THINGS MASSIVE!!  

Buy those guys a beer!

----------


## Magsec

Er, did you merge all the topics covering the RPMSNBC sign?  The thread title is the exact same as mine was.

----------


## JoshLowry

> That's awesome.
> 
> I wish college students at my college would get more involved with the Ron Paul revolution, I don't think one person at my college has even heard of him. in fact in my political science class, the professor named every republican candidate running for president except ron paul LOL and when I corrected him and told him Ron Paul was running he said "whos that?".





> pics or video or it didnt happen

----------


## walt

awesome

----------


## michaelwise

The Ron Paul signs stick out like a sore thumb. I love it.

----------


## Perry

Yayaaa!!

----------


## Lord Xar

notice the arms holding the "RON" sign - his support is crossing over, and I am glad.
HIs ideals appeal to all.

----------


## Elwar

awesome...

all I see is..blah..blah..blah "RON PAUL" in the background

----------


## foofighter20x

> Er, did you merge all the topics covering the RPMSNBC sign?  The thread title is the exact same as mine was.


Yep... best headline wins.

----------


## Shellshock1918

HA!! HAHAHAHAHA They are at the scene of the dem debate and in the background you can see a BIG Ron Paul sign!! HAHAHAHAHA! PWNED!!

----------


## Magsec

THERE IT IS, upper left corner when the women are being shot (filmed).

----------


## jointhefightforfreedom

I saw it ! it was monster big 
all the little mixed candidate signs and then BAM RON PAUL

----------


## kalami

that sign is ridiculous =)

----------


## Shellshock1918

Bahahahaha Pwned!

----------


## American

One more, and your right you cant see anything but RON PAUL BABY!!!!

----------


## hornet

> notice the arms holding the "RON" sign - his support is crossing over, and I am glad.
> HIs ideals appeal to all.


i noticed that too Lord Xar and thats is great to see!

----------


## brandon

Haha, You havnt seen anything yet. I am heading down to the debate right now. We will have 30+ people out there for RP tonight. Stay tuned to msnbc, and someone please youtube!

----------


## DrNoZone

I was just watching live and they showed that sign so many different times; sometimes it was obscured, other times it totally owned the screen.  Whoever did this is kick ass!  I LOVE Ron Paul supporters.

Next time, they should coordinate on their cell phones with someone watching the TV live so they can be guided as to where they should hold the sign for best coverage.

----------


## DJ RP

Whoever did this F**CKING ROCKS!

----------


## Lord Xar

can we find out who was responsible for such a great show??? Are they part of meetups or ????????
They need HUGE KUDOS..

Who can find out who they are?

----------


## dsentell

*This is WONDERFUL!!!

Ron Paul supporters are the BEST!!! *

----------


## hornet

> can we find out who was responsible for such a great show??? Are they part of meetups or ????????
> They need HUGE KUDOS..


yeah they need some lovin!

----------


## brandon

> can we find out who was responsible for such a great show??? Are they part of meetups or ????????
> They need HUGE KUDOS..
> 
> Who can find out who they are?


Philly meetup, 972

Gotta go, Im on my way to the debate! Stay tuned to MSNBC we have much more in store for you

----------


## Lord Xar

> Philly meetup, 972
> 
> Gotta go, Im on my way to the debate! Stay tuned to MSNBC we have much more in store for you


awesome...!!!!!!

Point them over here when you come back... Let them know we are ALL BEHIND YOU!!!! hahaha.. awesome!

----------


## shepburn

it looks like that fat lady in that pic is enjoying the "Ron Paul" sign.

Norah O'Donnell even looks interested!

----------


## brandon

I know some of you noticed our RP sign. We have 30+ people meeting there at 7 PM  with even bigger signs. You have seen nothing yet. Stay tuned

----------


## ladyliberty

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I LOVE IT!!! This has been the best day ever first Leno and now this!!!!!

----------


## 0zzy

hahaha, so awesome. I saw that too.

----------


## Lord Xar

GREAT!!!!   Looking forward!!!
Don't say too much... maybe edit it. No prying eyes.

----------


## hornet

> it looks like that fat lady in that pic is enjoying the "Ron Paul" sign.
> 
> Norah O'Donnell even looks interested!


i think she just hasn't turned around yet, then its gonna be "OH NOOOOO!"

----------


## olehounddog

WOOHOOO I love it

----------


## shepburn

We need the "Ron Paul" chant in the background during the live broadcast!

----------


## MsDoodahs

Brandon you guys are *THE BEST*!

----------


## TechnoGuyRob

Did anyone else hear the loud "Ron Paul" chants in the background?

----------


## Elwar

Nice...they were chanting "Ron Paul" before they went to the commercial

----------


## American

WOW, the end of the program all I could hear was RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL!!!

This is awesome, I hoipe we find out who these supporters are!!!

----------


## texasbelle

loving the big sign!!!  ^5

----------


## hutch

Lol, at the end of the show they were chanting "Ron Paul!"

----------


## Tenbatsu

This thread just made my day.

----------


## Adamsa

Yess...

The power!

Muahahahahaha, the power!

Yes! Muaha...

haa...

----------


## jjschless

That pic displays the definition of "owned".

----------


## JMann

> 


Now that is funny.

----------


## JoshLowry

Keep up the chants!

----------


## chinaCat

haha, did anyone acknowledge the sign or the chant on air?

----------


## tmg19103

Philly rocks in more ways than one. It will REALLY rock Sat. Nov. 10 at Independence Mall when Ron Paul speaks before thousands of supporters.

If you live within 250 miles from Philly, there really is no reason not to be at the greatest grassroots turnout for any candidate.

Do whatever it takes - just be there!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR9hTHLIMX8

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

LMAOx2  

Great Job!!!

I think I see their faces in the first pic. You guys ROCK

LOL - can't stop laughing

Ron Paul Supporters = WINNERS!!!

lol

----------


## torchbearer

Inspiration, Pure Inspiration... think of an America with true liberty...

----------


## austin356

I laughed then entire time I was reading these 3 pages.

OOOH GOODNESS THAT IS AWESOME!!!

Please someone get this tubed pronto.

----------


## Tina

> Inspiration, Pure Inspiration... think of an America with true liberty...


It sure is!!

----------


## Bradley in DC

with a really huge "wingspan" holding up that sign.

----------


## freedominnumbers

> notice the arms holding the "RON" sign - his support is crossing over, and I am glad.
> HIs ideals appeal to all.


That's what I noticed. There's a lot of vanilla frosting in that shot and the sprinkles just happen to be RP supporters :P

----------


## fase2000tdi

The best way to change over Barack Obama supporters is to ask "Why do you support Barack Obama?"

and then answer "Why I support Ron Paul"


It's almost as if Obama supporters dread the "Why do you support Obama?" question, because they know it calls them out as brain-dead idiots who want Obama because they "think" because they were told that Obama is change.

----------


## nullvalu

^^ so true about Obama supporters, I've called a few out myself.. Same useless replies every time.

----------


## austin356

Is there an online stream to the predebate coverage?

----------


## speciallyblend

wheres the you tube video of the ron paul supporters in philly,oo i guess i have to wait sigh

----------


## coffeewithchess

Found two links for some video of it...

http://video.msn.com/video.aspx?mkt=...2-ec4c4e76fb04
http://video.msn.com/video.aspx?mkt=...1-f2eb7ac3774e

Enjoy, thanks Pauliacs at Drexel for making me smile and laugh!

----------


## atthegates

> Found two links for some video of it...
> 
> http://video.msn.com/video.aspx?mkt=...2-ec4c4e76fb04
> http://video.msn.com/video.aspx?mkt=...1-f2eb7ac3774e
> 
> Enjoy, thanks Pauliacs at Drexel for making me smile and laugh!


is "ron paul" being chanted in that first video?

----------


## James R

I think the only reason they got away with it is because the other people there don't know who Ron Paul is... it was a Democrat event.

----------


## Lord Xar

> ^^ so true about Obama supporters, I've called a few out myself.. Same useless replies every time.


I have not looked into Obama much other than i know he promised 15+million illegals amnesty even thought it has been a huge detriment to the black community. What are the problems with Obama. I just don't know. i haven't looked into it much. I DO know many of his supporters will come to Ron Paul because they think he brings change.

----------


## coffeewithchess

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3036697/

Check out the picture, GIANT cardboard sign that says PAUL is behind his head!

----------


## purplechoe

Buy those guys a beer!!! That was AWESOME!!!

----------


## Benaiah

I think I just saw a big Ron Paul Revolution sign now!!

----------


## JMann

> ^^ so true about Obama supporters, I've called a few out myself.. Same useless replies every time.


I was told once because he isn't an old white man.

----------


## conner_condor

They got a huge  RP revolution sign up now.. LMFAO

----------


## torchbearer

> They got a huge  RP revolution sign up now.. LMFAO


screenshot?

----------


## kalami

Is it that cloth banner?  I can't read what's on it.

----------


## conner_condor

> Is it that cloth banner?  I can't read what's on it.



Yes and it easy to see. Have your eyes checked or get a dog..

----------


## hornet

yeah watching it now, big cloth banner... ron paul revolution but its SAGGING! oh the humanity! cameras are trying for most part now to blurr background shots, see lots LOTS of rp signs when the shots are clear! this is so freakin GREAT! wish someone was in communications with rp supporters cuz u can hear crowd noise in background, they need to start chanting RP!  god this is great! going back to tv...cya

----------


## MsDoodahs

The top of it keeps folding, that's why it's hard to read...but every now and then the guys holding it straighten it out all the way and then you can see it fine.  

I LOVE that the RP family is there!

----------


## conner_condor

> yeah watching it now, big cloth banner... ron paul revolution but its SAGGING! oh the humanity! cameras are trying for most part now to blurr background shots, see lots LOTS of rp signs when the shots are clear! this is so freakin GREAT! wish someone was in communications with rp supporters cuz u can hear crowd noise in background, they need to start chanting RP!  god this is great! going back to tv...cya


Yes it started to sag now,But you can see the revolution still..
The card board is hard to see but it is still there.. Heard Ron Paul chants before commercial.. LOL

----------


## Benaiah

I think I just heard some Ron Paul chants as it went to commercial.

----------


## American

Im tuned back in, I was watching Lou Dobbs got to keep up on the immigration struggle. If another good shot comes up I will grab it....

----------


## conner_condor

They need damn megaphones ..  This is a big $#@!ing army my friends.. They should be worried..

----------


## conner_condor

> I think I just heard some Ron Paul chants as it went to commercial.



Yes you did...

----------


## MsDoodahs

I bet Chris is frikken LIVID.  lol.

GO RON PAUL SUPPORTERS!

----------


## hornet

i'm freaking out! this is huge! lol lol lol lol! i hope he chokes!

----------


## BIG_J

They keep trying to show clips of Hillary, to avoid crowd shots. 

Except, they are running out of films.

----------


## BIG_J

Ron Paul. Ron Paul. <Crowd Chanting> HA HA MFNHA!!

----------


## conner_condor

You can hear Ron Paul loud and they fixed the sign..

----------


## FluffyUnbound

This is how you really grate on the MSM's nerves - by being where you aren't supposed to be, saying what you aren't supposed to say.

----------


## conner_condor

I think RP will win the debate tonight.. LMFAO

----------


## BIG_J

THey are tyring to block it with the Colbert sign. SOBs!

----------


## hornet

KEEP CHANTING! WE HEAR YOU! that freakin colbert sign! SOMEBODY TRIP THE BASTARD!

----------


## conner_condor

> This is how you really grate on the MSM's nerves - by being where you aren't supposed to be, saying what you aren't supposed to say.



Blow back sucks doesn't it???

----------


## BIG_J

The producers have got to be flipping out. HAHA!

----------


## BIG_J

I think Mathews was flinching at the end of the section. Hearing too much RP. HAHA

----------


## speciallyblend

SWEET I WANT MORE CHANTS, step it Ron Paul supporters

give it to chris ,chant baby chant

----------


## speciallyblend

well if he would just report the news we wouldnt be screaming at him 

RON PAUL RON PAUL

----------


## hornet

> I think Mathews was flinching at the end of the section. Hearing too much RP. HAHA



hope he gets a seizure! RP! RP! RP! man i wish i was there! that meetup group has their stuff in one sock!

----------


## coffeewithchess

Wooooooooo!!!!  Insane!!!  That Was Amazing!!!  Keep It Up!!  A HUGE Ron Paul Revolution Banner!  That was awesome!

----------


## conner_condor

Huge shot of the RP revolution sign.. Filled my TV screen... Awsome

----------


## BIG_J

He said they keep yelling "Hard ball" not Ron Paul, and he could hardly keep that $#@! eating grin off his face. Along with a huge pick of a Revolution Banner.

----------


## Adamsa

Paul is probably Matthew's favorite GOP candidate though, but yeah.

----------


## FluffyUnbound

Matthews [winking] "They keep chanting Hardball, Hardball!"

----------


## BIG_J

This is like a 2 hour Hillary commercial.

----------


## conner_condor

I don't know about hard ball but alot of Rp supporters got hard ons from that.. LMFAO

----------


## Hurricane Bruiser

That is one huge Revolution sign.  MSNBC at one point zoomed in on that sign and then I saw Chris Matthews chuckle but who knows what about.

----------


## BIG_J

Ron Paul! Ron Paul! LMAO. Too Good.

----------


## tiznow

you tube pretty please

----------


## conner_condor

Maybe because their ratings went up quite a bit when people found out RP signs was there being displayed..

----------


## Alex45ACP

Wow, just now after the little segment about Hitlery and just before the commercial you could really hear them, sounds like they got 10x louder.  Awesome

----------


## hornet

right before the break the chanting was the best yet real loud and clear and fast! woooooohooooo!

----------


## Mani

Need a screen shot of the revolution sign please!

----------


## American

> Wow, just now after the little segment about Hitlery and just before the commercial you could really hear them, sounds like they got 10x louder.  Awesome


I hope this doesnt escalate into something we dont want. I would hate to have a riot at this debate between the "hardball" people  and the RON PAUL people....=\

----------


## BIG_J

Any PR is good PR...

As long as Ron doesn't release a sex tape we should be okay.

----------


## voortrekker

YOUTUBE, very pretty please with sugar on top and maybe a Liberty Dollar?

----------


## hornet

we'll take em!

----------


## American

I'm taping this segment I didnt get the first part, before tucker. When its done I will try and put it on youtube. Unfortunately I am not the best person to do this sort of stuff.

----------


## conner_condor

LMFAO  they are hammering it hard.. Give them hell.. I think chriss just slipped and said $#@!.. LMAO

----------


## Danny Molina

> As long as Ron doesn't release a sex tape we should be okay.


eeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwww

----------


## BIG_J

They can't keep it on any shot for more then 5 seconds. Even as part of the MTV generation I am getting  a bit woozy and don't have my ship legs for this kind of camera movement.

----------


## BIG_J

ON another note, I'm not really a fan of the Obama signs.

----------


## conner_condor

We going to see a fist fight soon I think.. LOL

----------


## voortrekker

> I'm taping this segment I didnt get the first part, before tucker. When its done I will try and put it on youtube. Unfortunately I am not the best person to do this sort of stuff.



Do the best you can.  

Thanks.

And your avatar, sometimes I just stare at it wishing it was a bigger picture of that gorgeous American flag.

----------


## BIG_J

Big VOTE RP 2008 on a stick to the right of the revolution sign. NICE JOB.

----------


## ladyliberty

BWAHAHAHAHAHA! And to think this stuff used to be so BOR - RING!!!!!!!

----------


## conner_condor

Yep they blocking hillary big sign now.. LOL

----------


## BIG_J

another revolution sign to the right of Brian. This is like where's $#@!ing waldo! Only, where's REVOLUTION SIGNS!

----------


## conner_condor

Another ron paul revolution sign showed up on the fence..

----------


## BIG_J

Wow, they cut out with the lamest crowd shot I've ever seen. HA HA HA.

----------


## Mandrik

HARD BALL!  HARD BALL!  HARD BALL!

I know that's what I'm chanting in Philly on the 10th.

----------


## hornet

> LMFAO they are hammering it hard.. Give them hell.. I think chriss just slipped and said $#@!.. LMAO


i heard it too!

----------


## hornet

i know this is too much to wish for but i hope enough of this group got tickets and they get inside and during the debate start chanting RP! that would be the icing on this cake!

----------


## jesshwarren

:lol:

----------


## Adamsa

Are they pissing off everyone there?

----------


## BIG_J

LMAO. That would be crazy. They would probalby cut the mikes inside though. This is more like an ESPN Gameday Atmosphere.

----------


## Starks

I love this. The sign is huge. Also, it's front and center.

----------


## conner_condor

Hillary supporters gave up and went to mcdonalds for a coke and a smile I think.. They are not getting it there..

----------


## hornet

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




> Are they pissing off everyone there?


god i hope so!

----------


## conner_condor

Nope she is back now.. LOL

----------


## FluffyUnbound

I think deep down the Democrats there know that only Paul supporters have the guts to get out there.

I don't see any Giuliani people there.  But then again, I secretly don't believe that Giuliani people actually exist.

----------


## hornet

> LMAO. That would be crazy. They would probalby cut the mikes inside though. This is more like an ESPN Gameday Atmosphere


not in the middle of hillary splainin why she voted for the war!!

----------


## conner_condor

Good thing geraldo not there.. he call the popo.. I think there would be a rumble then..

----------


## shepburn

> I secretly don't believe that Giuliani people actually exist.



haha this is so true!

has someone youtubed this thing yet?

----------


## chiefsmurph

I loved that closeup on the small RP sign.

----------


## BIG_J

Yeah! This crowd here is so different....LMAO. RON PAUL RON PAUL LOUDER then hell. Throw a little sausage out there Brian says. This is so tribal, Chris Mathews says, "Someone of Arabia" 

--- I don't get that reference. will have to wiki it.

----------


## twister5400

this is so awesome...

----------


## spacebetween

> Yeah! This crowd here is so different....LMAO. RON PAUL RON PAUL LOUDER then hell. Throw a little sausage out there Brian says. This is so tribal, Chris Mathews says, "Someone of Arabia" 
> 
> --- I don't get that reference. will have to wiki it.


Lawrence of Arabia.

----------


## conner_condor

Oh the sheeple there have to be orchastrated to yell hillary.. LMAO  Ron Paul supporters don't need to be orchastrated.. They are doing quite well on their own.. Give them hell..

----------


## BIG_J

Chip-in needs to be started to buy these guy a Keg.

----------


## uncle saddam

I sense there will be a couple converts after this strong showing!

----------


## hornet

> Chris Mathews says, "Someone of Arabia"


he said " something out of lawrence of arabia"

----------


## shepburn

> he said " something out of lawrence of arabia"


wtf does that mean?

----------


## hornet

> Chip-in needs to be started to buy these guy a Keg.


hell yes! i want to do something for these folks!

----------


## twister5400

it seems like the RP signs are multiplying... haha... if i was near there i'd hop in my car and haul ass with my sign in hand

----------


## Mandrik

> Chip-in needs to be started to buy these guy a Keg.


I say we buy these guys drinks on the 10th.  Multiple rounds for this AWESOME act.  I love it!

----------


## shepburn

I love the College Game Day Reference... man is it really that intense? I'm at work

----------


## BIG_J

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lawrence_of_Arabia

Lawrence was a Outspoken famous revolutionary...Or so I can tell via wikipedia.

----------


## kevman657

Can we at least get another screen shot? (and thx for putting the first one up....)

----------


## hornet

> wtf does that mean?


lots of pandemonium me thinks...you'll have to read the book, sorry

----------


## Hurricane Bruiser

This is so funny.  I love the looks on the commentators faces.  We are owning the place right now.

----------


## BIG_J

Shepburn. 

Yes it really is that crazy. When MSNBC just went to commerical, they were yelling "RON PAUL" Really loud and you could hear it clear as you could in any YOUTUBE video. Literally REALLY REALLY LOUD. 

Really, the only way you could make this more like college gameday is if you had some RP cheerleaders with "Hope For America" embroidered across their chest. 

Literally.

----------


## spacebetween

Here they are talking about Republicans, and COMPLETELY ignoring Ron Paul. They even tried to portray Fred Thompson as "different" from the others!! WTF

----------


## hornet

> I love the College Game Day Reference... man is it really that intense? I'm at work


gotta see it to believe the energy... thank god someones taping it.....

----------


## spacebetween

ANDDD they're trying to say that Giuliani has the most support there.

Obviously.

SO MANY GIULIANI signs in the crowd, right? This is insane.

----------


## hornet

> This is so funny. I love the looks on the commentators faces.


yeah their trying not to bust out laughing

----------


## BIG_J

Now, where there used to be just onlookers, and where they could shoot without RP Signage, there is now a huge, "LIBERTY" Banner. which is For RP As well. Which screws up there only non RP Shot, along with that there was also your standard Hope for america sign. 

RON PAUL Yell as we go to commercial.

----------


## Adamsa

I so wanna see this on YouTube now.

----------


## spacebetween

> Now, where there used to be just onlookers, and where they could shoot without RP Signage, there is now a huge, "LIBERTY" Banner. which is For RP As well. Which screws up there only non RP Shot, along with that there was also your standard Hope for america sign. 
> 
> RON PAUL Yell as we go to commercial.


There was a really loud "VOTE FOR RON PAUL!"

----------


## shepburn

> ANDDD they're trying to say that Giuliani has the most support there.
> 
> Obviously.
> 
> SO MANY GIULIANI signs in the crowd, right? This is insane.


they didn't REALLY say that Giuliani has more support there did they?? WTF

----------


## BIG_J

I would say 1 out of 5 people are RP people.

----------


## ladyliberty

There are Ron Paul signs EVERYWHERE! They just tried to pan the other signs - and there was Ron Paul again! The chanted RON PAUL several voices in unison! This is a hoot!!!

----------


## Hurricane Bruiser

I love how our signs are showing up everywhere in every screen shot.

----------


## Jimmy

> Here they are talking about Republicans, and COMPLETELY ignoring Ron Paul. They even tried to portray Fred Thompson as "different" from the others!! WTF



Nothing to see here.....please move on ....nothing to see here...Ron who??


LMAO....This is good stuff..

----------


## BIG_J

Now Countdown with Keith Olberman is on. Not sure if they are going to cut back to Live at the debate.

----------


## twister5400

this has to start happening everywhere... every time there is a big event like this.

----------


## Richandler

I would like to see what happened.

----------


## shepburn

I'm sure a lot of media types who are skeptical about the size of Ron Paul support are watching this and pondering ... hmmmm that just maybe this rEOVLution is for real!

----------


## uncle saddam

Some more screen-grabs:





Chris: "Stay with us until 11 so we can come back and tell you who won..."

Person in the crowd: "RON PAUL!"

LOL

----------


## hornet

definitely gonna watch the debate now cuz my 'spidey sense' tells me something is gonna happen in there for us!

----------


## bolidew

Any link to watch MSNBC online?
TIA!

----------


## voortrekker

any live stream link?

PLEASE.

----------


## conner_condor

> this has to start happening everywhere... every time there is a big event like this.



You can bet the farm that it will now.. This was just energizing.. If I was close by I would of been there for the RP party.. This is going to get huge in the future..

----------


## BIG_J

It's over now, not sure if there is a link on www.msnbc.com for the debate...


We'll see I guess.

----------


## ladyliberty

GET REAL - YOU GUYS ALL KNOW THERE ARE ONLY THREE OR FOUR RON PAUL "GROUPIES" WHO FOLLOW HIM AROUND, SPAMMING THE INTERNET AND SIMPLY MAGNIFY THEMSELVES TO ONLY MAKE IT APPEAR THAT RON PAUL HAS A LARGE FOLLOWING.

DON'T YOU KNOW THAT ALL WE ARE IS A VERY CLEVER "SMOKE AND MIRROR" TRICK!?!?!?!

Wait until the Primaries - then we shall see what is TRUTH and what is Smoke and Mirrors!!!

----------


## Mandrik

I'm nearly pissing my pants laughing as I watch this at work.  Regardless of what happens with this election, this race will go down as one of the coolest things we've all been a part of.  The best is how they don't even talk about RP when they are talking repubs, yet there are RP people everywhere.  Wake up, MSM!

----------


## Adamsa

They're never going to talk about the debates outside ever again.

Ron Paul rules.

----------


## voortrekker

I think it's at this link for live stream:

http://video.msn.com/?mkt=en-us&bran...-1:ind:1:ff:8A

----------


## hornet

That   Made  My   Week!

----------


## BIG_J

Well, since Ron Made so much money last quarter, he was able to buy alot more Honda PaulBOTS from Japan. 

Although I hear that, "Shipping is a B****"

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> It was smack in the midst of official Democratic candidate signs/banners.  RON was at least 3 times bigger than any other sign there.  
> 
> It was cool to see, but RP in a field of Democratic names =


I can honestly say.. I prefer any Democrat over every Republican candidates.....but Ron Paul, he's #1 on my list

----------


## American

Ron Paul true conservative views are more in line with moderate Democrats then the far right Republicans. I always work the left side, and its not a tough sell at all.

His views are "liberal" for todays politics, its the fascist Neo Cons that are WAY out there.

----------


## Lord Xar

> GET REAL - YOU GUYS ALL KNOW THERE ARE ONLY THREE OR FOUR RON PAUL "GROUPIES" WHO FOLLOW HIM AROUND, SPAMMING THE INTERNET AND SIMPLY MAGNIFY THEMSELVES TO ONLY MAKE IT APPEAR THAT RON PAUL HAS A LARGE FOLLOWING.
> 
> DON'T YOU KNOW THAT ALL WE ARE IS A VERY CLEVER "SMOKE AND MIRROR" TRICK!?!?!?!
> 
> Wait until the Primaries - then we shall see what is TRUTH and what is Smoke and Mirrors!!!


WAIT!!

IF the 3 or 4 spammers were at the Dem Debate spamming, then who were the ones at the Taping of the Jay Leno show?

Is it possible they could get on a plane and fly to cali? I am confused. Can someone in the MSM tell me what is going on.

----------


## Adamsa

> WAIT!!
> 
> IF the 3 or 4 spammers were at the Dem Debate spamming, then who were the ones at the Taping of the Jay Leno show?
> 
> Is it possible they could get on a plane and fly to cali? I am confused. Can someone in the MSM tell me what is going on.


I've perfected human cloning.

----------


## BIG_J

Lots of Honda Paul Bots. 

Dressed like regular republicans, independents, and democrats. 

It's catching on!

----------


## ladyliberty

> WAIT!!
> 
> IF the 3 or 4 spammers were at the Dem Debate spamming, then who were the ones at the Taping of the Jay Leno show?
> 
> Is it possible they could get on a plane and fly to cali? I am confused. Can someone in the MSM tell me what is going on.


Well if we can vote twice on our cell phones, we must be able to be in two places at once right!?!?! We are good - very good!!! 

Even better that we think we are!

----------


## Brian Bailey

This is a huge thread, sorry if this has already been posted.

Somebody made a very tasteful Digg headline for this with a nice hook.

Who's big at the Democratic debate?

----------


## purplechoe

> Lawrence of Arabia.


One of my favorite movies... the restored dvd is beautiful!

----------


## BIG_J

RonStar Runner! 

Wow, that was pretty funny stuff. I guess this is why FOX doesn't hold their pre-debate shows outside.

----------


## hornet

anybody watch oddball with keith olbermann afterwards? the segment on the deer  in downtown cincinnati was interesting. was wondering why the cops didn't  taser him. they won't hesitate to taze a human for talking loud but i guess bambi running amuck downtown is ok?!

----------


## michaelwise

> Lots of Honda Paul Bots. 
> 
> Dressed like regular republicans, independents, and democrats. 
> 
> It's catching on!


I'm tellin ya.

----------


## thomj76

Choo!Choo!!!

----------


## MozoVote

This is even being mentioned now on the MSNBC blog: (First Read in Politics)

http://firstread.msnbc.msn.com/archi...30/439088.aspx

----------


## GML3G

HAHAHAHA!!! Olbermann is talking to Matthews and all you hear in the background is "Ron Paul!"

----------


## ScotTX

This is the only time you'll ever hear the name Ron Paul on Countdown! How sweet it is!

----------


## ladyliberty

Yep I can hear it - Hard ball! Hard-ball! Hard-ball!

----------


## werdd

they are all cropping mathews shot to minimize the RP signs

----------


## BIG_J

Hahaha - Sign waving continues...I mean...there will be post debate coverage on MSNBC.

NICE.

----------


## thomj76

I posted this there on MSNBC:

The message of Personal Liberty and Limited Government is a popular one.  Furthermore, I've really only heard Ron Paul come up with a viable way to sustain domestic entitlement programs without going further into debt.

On a more local note for Florida, there are no Democratic delegates to elect in the primaries.  A Democrat might consider changing parties to vote for Ron Paul to at least have the choice of the greater of two goods come November.  I know there is a similar situation in Michigan as well.

----------


## stones88

just one example of why i love this campaign.

----------


## ksuguy

Anyone got a youtube of this?  I just got back from work and didn't get to see it.

----------


## Benaiah

I'm not sure, but I heard a rumor that the Philly group took a camcorder so we get the REAL version of it on YouTube at some point.

----------


## Adamsa

> just one example of why i love this campaign.


Has to be the most vocal in US history.

----------


## newmedia4ron

http://www.lewrockwell.com/blog/lewr...es/016520.html

http://firstread.msnbc.msn.com/archi...30/439088.aspx

They also mentioned Ron Paul supporters on the local philly NBC news.

----------


## yaz

rofl, i'm cracking up.  that's great!

----------


## 0zzy

Dude, they're the only ones that are there! Ron Paul signs everywhere!

----------


## Nickel

It's after the debate and... they're baaack!

Philly rocks!

----------


## BIG_J

And again. 

We now have double RP signage which takes up the WHOLE background. One huge banner held up by stakes. AND another banner hung over the railing which turns the background into one big LOVE fest! 

HA HA HA.

----------


## American

WOW, this is amazing, RON PAUL EVERYWHERE!!!

I think the Democrats left completely......LMAO!!

----------


## werdd

THey just showed it again in the post debate interview, the camera flipped to them and everyone started screaming, like 5 RP signs huge ones, and then they immediatly switched the camera lol.

----------


## speciallyblend

RON PAUL SIGNS AGAIN  for the after debate,they are trying there best not to show them ,but they cant  We keep RON PAULING THEM 2008  ,keep it up guys more CHANTS

SIGNS SIGNS SIGNS  EVERYWHERE SIGNS

----------


## skiingff

I'm watching analysis of the Democratic Presidential debate on MSNBC and there's a whole bunch of Ron Paul signs in the background.

----------


## Alabama Supporter

hehe, I'm seeing some RP signs at the post debate analysis.

----------


## thomj76

They just cut back to outside shot and the signs are still there.

We really need the footage here edited into a montage...

Even Rocky had a montage!!!



*He's catchin' on I tell ya!*

----------


## Stealth4

There seem to be more ron paul signs than all other candidates combined. 

Our supporters are really dedicated - and this was a democratic debate. 

what group did this? This is a philly group? we need to congratulate them big time!

Check out msnbc now - two huge signs right in the center plus many other small ones!

----------


## margomaps

Wow, can't wait to see some more pictures -- and especially some youtubing of this.  Good work, whoever is out there with the signs.

----------


## koob

lol we noticed: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=30026

----------


## BIG_J

Totally. "Ron Paul" "Ron Paul" ... 

I mean Hard Ball, Hard Ball.

----------


## speciallyblend

Nothing better then seeing Ron Paul signs over his right shoulder SWEET and PRICELESS 

Make a good visa commercial

THIS IS GREAT,who is the person holding the sign he/she is awesome greatplacement easily seen by many

----------


## werdd

yeah, its amazing. we are everywhere

----------


## thomj76

*He's Catchin' on I tell ya!!!!*

----------


## xRedfoxx

Ron Paul rocks!!  It's gonna be really cool having him as president!

----------


## werdd

> *He's Catchin' on I tell ya!!!!*


lol, im starting to love that picture.

----------


## dt_

this is putting a huge smile on my face

----------


## BIG_J

I thought it was "I'm telling ya"

At least that's how a Minnesotan would say it. I understand Hampshirites might have a different accent.

----------


## dt_

did the huge signage disappear? i see one RP sign among the others behind Chris Matthews

----------


## ScotTX

That one guy has a perfect spot behind Matthews head! Hold it right there, dude!

----------


## werdd

Did you guys happen to just notice mathews subtly ducking his head and looking behind him, making the RP sign visible?

----------


## dt_

lol "Colbert for America" and then a huge RP Revolution sign. I hope these guys don't assume that whole section is the "loony bin" candidates section

----------


## BIG_J

Nah, there are two huge signs back there, they just have mathew's head strategically placed next to a HOPE FOR AMERICA sign. 

NICE JOB. 

The guys must have talked to the cameraman to get a good "head-shot" for the interviews.

----------


## ksuguy

> Did you guys happen to just notice mathews subtly ducking his head and looking behind him, making the RP sign visible?


Yeah I noticed that.  Right after he asked who the best candidate was for ending the war.  He ducked down so the sign was visible.

----------


## speciallyblend

I didnt catch that,we must use that in a you tube video

----------


## MsDoodahs

Are you serious?  Mathews did that, really?

Hmmm.   That is not Chrislike.

----------


## dt_

You guys are probably looking way too much into these things.

----------


## LinearChaos

Matthews has warmed up to Ron Paul.

----------


## LinearChaos

Did you see that crazy liberal jump on the stage?  Just kidding.  But holy crap, those two big signs, talk about an elephant in the room....

----------


## American

I think Matthews admires the passion with the Ron Paul campaign but that doesnt mean he supports Ron Paul.

----------


## Magsec

XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD x100000

----------


## speciallyblend

Just Beautiful,THANKS AMERICAN ,isnt this sweet peoples

----------


## Buzz

Toooooooooooooo good.

----------


## BIG_J

don't look at this really rare pink elephant in the corner it doesn't exist. Waves hand...Jedi mind trick.***

----------


## 0zzy

> I think Matthews admires the passion with the Ron Paul campaign but that doesnt mean he supports Ron Paul.


Let me ask again.

WHO HAS THE GRASSROOTS SUPPORT?

None other than Ron Paul.
Anyone who says otherwise are in denial.

----------


## LinearChaos

These guys can't even talk straight.  I can't imagine they expected anything like this.

----------


## speciallyblend

This is almost a 2 hr RON PAUL FEST on a democrats debate WOW hehe THAT IN ITSELF should be NATIONAL NEWS but i doubt ,if i was Chris Matthews i would want to talk to those ron paul supporters after my show.

----------


## devil21

I just tuned into MSNBC during the Leno commercial break and WOW! all the RP signs are awesome!

----------


## 0zzy

rofl. free advertisement for 30 minutes!

----------


## M.Bellmore

Gotta love the Ron Paul chanting ... hopefully we will hear from them on the forum!

----------


## BIG_J

Yeah I want all the sordid details!

----------


## walt

Digg This Thread!!!!

----------


## speciallyblend

That was just plain awesome.I hope Ron Paul gets to see that you tubed

----------


## NH4RonPaul

> I thought it was "I'm telling ya"
> 
> At least that's how a Minnesotan would say it. I understand Hampshirites might have a different accent.



Ayuh...that's NH-speak.

I'm tellin' ya...

----------


## saku39

> I think Matthews admires the passion with the Ron Paul campaign but that doesnt mean he supports Ron Paul.


I've known this for a few months, but it always makes me laugh everytime I see it in action-- *NO ONE* is as committed as we are.

That crowd is practically all Ron Paul.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

Any youtube? or can i watch this anywhere?

----------


## BrianKelly

Most intense event of my life.  I am still buzzed over this.  We had signs blazing and outnumbered every candidate there.  We got a lot of people to commit to going to the Philly rally.

----------


## walt

> Most intense event of my life.  I am still buzzed over this.  We had signs blazing and outnumbered every candidate there.  We got a lot of people to commit to going to the Philly rally.



you rock. have a cheesesteak at Jim's on me...  Was MSNBC helping you be that visible - it's looked ridiculous really!!!

----------


## Benaiah

Hey Brian, did you guys have a camcorder?

----------


## BrianKelly

I've been kicking myself all day, because I forgot mine.  At the very end we got our sign stolen from us by a producer but we managed to get it back.

----------


## Tratzman

That was flat-out amazing.  Whoever had that idea gets an A+++++++!!!!!!

----------


## EvilEngineer

> I've been kicking myself all day, because I forgot mine.  At the very end we got our sign stolen from us by a producer but we managed to get it back.


an msnbc producer?  wtf for?

----------


## BrianKelly

It was the philly and student groups in the area, props to Jay Parker for making the banners.  How much free air time did we get anyways?

----------


## BrianKelly

> an msnbc producer?  wtf for?


He said we needed to give room for another candidate but their were no other supporters there for any other candidates.  So he grabbed our sign and took it.  We have video of us talking to security to get it back, but none of it being stolen.

----------


## walt

> It was the philly and student groups in the area, props to Jay Parker for making the banners.  How much free air time did we get anyways?


*HOURS

LITERALLY - PRICELESS*

----------


## BIG_J

A LOT! I would venture a guess of 20-30 minutes of sign / chanting time. 

Nice JOB!

----------


## walt

> A LOT! I would venture a guess of 20-30 minutes of sign / chanting time. 
> 
> Nice JOB!



there was an hour in the pre-debate too

----------


## EvilEngineer

> there was an hour in the pre-debate too


Yup, the forum came alive in the pre-show when we spotted the giant cardboard signs with Ron and Paul in the background dwarfing the rest of the campaign provided signs from the democrats.  Then a little later the revolution sign came into the shot and it rocked

----------


## EAshark12394

Whew that was fun. I see we got lots of air time . at 11 when we had that perfect shot of the two revolution signs, the producer stole them like halfway through! he said they were "ruining the shot". Ruining? or making better?

----------


## Stealth4

> Whew that was fun. I see we got lots of air time . at 11 when we had that perfect shot of the two revolution signs, the producer stole them like halfway through! he said they were "ruining the shot". Ruining? or making better?


I saw that and it was great. Thanks for doing/organizing that.

----------


## walt

digg

and I rarely say digg

----------


## steph3n

You should have seen Chris Matthews, he seemed to know it was there and moved his head sometimes for full view

----------


## EAshark12394

We have a huge ron paul group here at drexel and its really passionate. I didn't organize this though, I was just there holding signs

----------


## atthegates

major props to the guys who made the signs. how long were they out there? i saw so many RP signs during the post debate - those guys must have been out there for hours.

----------


## EAshark12394

> You should have seen Chris Matthews, he seemed to know it was there and moved his head sometimes for full view


He had like a monitor infront of his face the whole time showing what is streamed live so he can see how he looks, so yeah he did know it. During a commercial he came over to the cardboard sign, said "Thats my Candidate" and signed it.

----------


## yaz

at the end though people were chanting "investigate 9/11".  that saddens me.

----------


## margomaps

> We have a huge ron paul group here at drexel and its really passionate. I didn't organize this though, I was just there holding signs


I've never been more proud of my alma mater than tonight.  You guys did a fantastic job there.  Keep it up, and make that Nov 10th Philly rally a big success!

----------


## American

> at the end though people were chanting "911 was an inside job".  that saddens me.


I have it taped, I will check it out. I didnt hear that at all though.

Did anyone else hear that?

MAJOR props to the group that did this also, you guys are AWESOME!

----------


## EAshark12394

yeah we were out there for like 7 or 8 hours. it was so worth it though

----------


## BrianKelly

We were out there from about 5 till the end at 11.

----------


## atthegates

> yeah we were out there for like 7 or 8 hours. it was so worth it though


yeah you guys are amazing. the best free publicity ever.

----------


## Benaiah

I'm going to be on the phone ALL day tomorrow trying to get on talk radio.  I'm going to tell them I want to "talk about the Democrat debate" and bring the Ron Paul support into it.

----------


## dt_

> He had like a monitor infront of his face the whole time showing what is streamed live so he can see how he looks, so yeah he did know it. During a commercial he came over to the cardboard sign, said "Thats my Candidate" and signed it.


are you serious?!

----------


## JoshLowry

Nice job guys and gals!  

One person can make a difference.

----------


## M.Bellmore

> are you serious?!



We need pictures of the Chris Matthews signed RP sign!

----------


## drexhex

Another Drexel student here (for those there: the guy with the short ponytail - Eric).

I was there for the 5pm and 7pm Hardball, but the big support came at 7 (that's when we have the 3x7 signs and most of the smaller ones). It was a lot of fun, one of the greatest experiences I'll ever have, for sure. We completely took over the screen after the debate!

I actually talked to press (I believe they were NBC, could be wrong about that) about the producer stealing our sign, and was interviewed by the reporter on the differences between the Republicans and Democrats. I, of course, said that Ron Paul is not a Republican in the sense that Giuliani and Romney are. Ron Paul's against the war, against big government, and against government spending, which are all hotly debated issues on both sides, but the Democrats are trying to bring more programs to the country while Ron Paul wants to cut government spending in order to correct the deficit.

We got a great plug there, IMO. The whole debate was a win for us! We handed out hundreds of pamphlets and I'd say we got about 50-100 more people for the rally on the 10th. We got a few interviews with the press, including before the debate.

Oh, and Chris Matthews (off camera, of course) pointed at the homemade Ron Paul sign, said "That's my candidate, right there," and autographed the sign!

Overall, definitely a win for us!

----------


## Wilkero

> He had like a monitor infront of his face the whole time showing what is streamed live so he can see how he looks, so yeah he did know it. During a commercial he came over to the cardboard sign, said "Thats my Candidate" and signed it.


So Chris Matthews is a friendly in the media?  Hmm.  Maybe I should cut him some slack.

----------


## gocubsgo

> He had like a monitor infront of his face the whole time showing what is streamed live so he can see how he looks, so yeah he did know it. During a commercial he came over to the cardboard sign, said "Thats my Candidate" and signed it.


 I don't believe til i see a photo of it. Almost too good to be true. lol But great job tonight!

----------


## BrianKelly

Im sure we can get a picture of a Chris Matthews signed Ron Paul banner.  He actually signed quite a few throughout the night.

----------


## MsDoodahs

To those who were there holding signs tonight, I just want to tell y'all *THANK YOU SO MUCH!*

----------


## brandon

Yooooo

I just got back from the debate as well.

We must have had 40-50 RP people there at the high point. More RP support there then any other candidate....at a democratic debate!

The funny thing is you guys only saw about a quarter of our signs on TV. We had sooo many more small signs and giant banners that didn't make it on the air. I am hoping someone compiles some You Tube footage of this.

Also, I was interviewed by NBC. Someone said that philly NBC talked about this... does anyone have a link to a video of that?

----------


## Edward

Bringing this one back to the top to give kudos to those who gave the campaign tons of exposure!

----------


## porcupine

> Bringing this one back to the top to give kudos to those who gave the campaign tons of exposure!


At the DEMOCRAT debate no less

----------


## moonbat

Nice job guys and gals. You people ROCK!

----------


## ksuguy

Great job guys!

----------


## chinaCat

I really wished I still lived in that area.

----------


## American

I have video but its complete, commercials and everything. I will host it if someone wants to play with editing it?

Anyone?

its probably close to a gig of video.

----------


## chinaCat

The best I can offer on editing right now is splicing it up into 10min segments that I could upload to youtube. I have about 400 subscribers on my channel, so I am sure it would get some exposure that way, but its up to you.

----------


## libertarian4321

> It was the philly and student groups in the area, props to Jay Parker for making the banners.  How much free air time did we get anyways?


Based on the signs I saw on MSNBC both before and after the debate, I'd say RON PAUL WON the Democratic debate!

----------


## Highmesa

You guys pwned that debate.  Incredible job!!!  That is priceless exposure.

----------


## speciallyblend

WOW awesome job everyone.  OK we need to also approach all the debates and the candidates functions

----------


## MozoVote

Keep this link warm, there are still people out there who did not catch this last night

----------


## drain

that was ridiculous, i couldn't stop watching just trying to pick out all the signs. 

-adrian

----------


## Shiranu

1. "Do you see signs that say Ron... Paul?"
2. "Whos that?"
1. "I dont know, the media thinks he sucks."
2. "So... pretend they aren't there, while actually cutting them off tape?"
1. "Sounds fun."
2. "yeah."
2. "Um..."
1. "yes?"
2. "There are too many signs to not show them..."
1. "... god damit."

----------


## Brian Bailey

> 1. "Do you see signs that say Ron... Paul?"
> 2. "Whos that?"
> 1. "I dont know, the media thinks he sucks."
> 2. "So... pretend they aren't there, while actually cutting them off tape?"
> 1. "Sounds fun."
> 2. "yeah."
> 2. "Um..."
> 1. "yes?"
> 2. "There are too many signs to not show them..."
> 1. "... god damit."


lol

----------


## Angel

That was my Philly meetup group there on Hardball. Props to all of my Philly peeps for the excellent job! 

http://thebrinkofsanity.com/wp-conte...10/ronpaul.jpg

I was there that night, making myself accounted for and canvassing the crowd for the upcoming Ron Paul Rally in Philly on Nov. 10th. We owned that Hardball crowd. You would have thought RP was running for the Dem ticket with all of the supporters out there. By the wrap-up, most of the other supporters had left (they were off the clock, no pay for overtime!) We ended up being the last to leave the scene.

Oh, and Chris Matthews was laughing the whole time. You know you love RP, Chris. Say it loud, say it proud!

There was one incident. One of the MSNBC guys snatched one of our large banners later into the night, saying it was getting in the way of the shot (um, yeah). Our guys demanded their property back and a reporter and cameraman came and did a quick interview about what happened (NBC guys as well). I guess they're reporting AND making the news nowadays. Go figure.

Any other Philly guys who were there want to give some more info on this? I was engaged in a debate with a future Naval Academy cadet at the time, so I didn't get all of the details.

Is it really our fault that none of the other candidates can drum up enough enthusiasm to drown us out?

----------


## American

Thanks Angel you guys did an awesome job!!

----------


## Blowback

Whatching this last night was one of those great pleasures in life. All those involved are freaking badass and just got the campaign thousands and thousands of dollars in free advertising. 

Awesome!

----------


## speciallyblend

Great Work Philly,cant wait to hear and read about your rally,Colorado Cheering for you

----------


## brandon

I was one of the guys at the rally....

I want to see video of us but I dont feel like searching all 35 pages of this thread. Anyone got a link?

----------


## American

I dont think there is video yet, I have video but its huge....like 1 gig of video. Not sure what to do with it.....=\

I'm not that handy with video editing, so its has everything including commercials.

I can post it tonight on rapidshare is anyone want to chop it up to make something out of it?

----------


## CasualApathy

I just discovered this thread 30 minutes ago. Read it all post for post, by now the muscles on my face are actually hurting from all the smiling

----------


## drexhex

> I dont think there is video yet, I have video but its huge....like 1 gig of video. Not sure what to do with it.....=\
> 
> I'm not that handy with video editing, so its has everything including commercials.
> 
> I can post it tonight on rapidshare is anyone want to chop it up to make something out of it?


I'll see what I can do with it. My roomie is a Film major, and I'm an IT major, so we should be able to punch something out that looks decent. I really don't like rapidshare, but you can use it if you want. I prefer sendspace.com or transferbigfiles.com

----------


## conner_condor

This thread had over 15k hits under 24 hrs.. I say everytime you read this thread. Donate a dollar to Ron Paul.. LOL

----------


## orenbus



----------


## mweldon

My heart felt thanks goes out to everyone who made this happen.  Patriots....all of you!!

I was watching it with my 2 year old girl teaching her to say "RON PAUL!!" while watching a Democratic post show debate....classic!!!

----------


## ladyliberty

> That was my Philly meetup group there on Hardball. Props to all of my Philly peeps for the excellent job! 
> 
> http://thebrinkofsanity.com/wp-conte...10/ronpaul.jpg
> 
> I was there that night, making myself accounted for and canvassing the crowd for the upcoming Ron Paul Rally in Philly on Nov. 10th. We owned that Hardball crowd. You would have thought RP was running for the Dem ticket with all of the supporters out there. By the wrap-up, most of the other supporters had left (they were off the clock, no pay for overtime!) We ended up being the last to leave the scene.
> 
> Oh, and Chris Matthews was laughing the whole time. You know you love RP, Chris. Say it loud, say it proud!
> 
> There was one incident. One of the MSNBC guys snatched one of our large banners later into the night, saying it was getting in the way of the shot (um, yeah). Our guys demanded their property back and a reporter and cameraman came and did a quick interview about what happened (NBC guys as well). I guess they're reporting AND making the news nowadays. Go figure.
> ...


Thanks for a lovely evening of entertainment!

----------


## BrianKelly

Heres a short clip of us during hardball: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVjza2VBkYI

----------


## Adamsa

We need a video!

----------


## Lord Xar

PHILLY GROUPS IS AWESOME!!!


KUDOS KUDOS and MORE KUDOS. 

This is gonna be hard to top. Other meetups have our work cut out for us, in terms of guerrilla media exposure!!! AWESOME!!!!!!!

----------


## fourameuphoria

Philly, that was awesome! Great work!

----------


## brandon

bump for anyone who hasn't seen this yet.

----------


## dsentell

Absolutely fabulous work!  Made my day!

----------


## MozoVote

I don't know what was better, this moment or "Rudy on the Ferry"

----------


## Ready2Revolt

Read this whole thread again and still brought a smile to my face.

----------


## Jean

Next day and I am still all smiles!

----------


## transistor

hahaha, awesome!

----------


## austin356

> at the end though people were chanting "investigate 9/11".  that saddens me.




WhyTF dont these people get it? By chanting that after they, as RP supporters, had already pwned the whole thing, they were actually hurting their cause of investigating 911. They were associating Dr. Paul supporters with the truther crowd (of course thats not good for him) yet he is the only one who would have an honest transparent investigation. What $#@!ing idiots.

----------


## yaz

> WhyTF dont these people get it? By chanting that after they, as RP supporters, had already pwned the whole thing, they were actually hurting their cause of investigating 911. They were associating Dr. Paul supporters with the truther crowd (of course thats not good for him) yet he is the only one who would have an honest transparent investigation. What $#@!ing idiots.


yup, my point exactly.  i saw the signs on the O'Reilly factor today.  not associated with anything back like that though fortunately.

----------


## Revolution9

> WhyTF dont these people get it? By chanting that after they, as RP supporters, had already pwned the whole thing, they were actually hurting their cause of investigating 911. They were associating Dr. Paul supporters with the truther crowd (of course thats not good for him) yet he is the only one who would have an honest transparent investigation. What $#@!ing idiots.


Are you clowns ever going to stop yer incessant whining and moaning about this. It makes you look paranoid, anal retentive and stupid..believe it or not. It is part of mainstream American culture at this point even if yer backwoods mentalities refuse to see nor believe that. Why anybody would be AGAINST transparency in public safety issues is beyond me unless they were $#@!ing scared of some bogie man or something like a long term in the grand hoosegaw at the end of a rope.

Randy

----------


## Tidewise

Philly! Philly! Philly!

----------


## kimosabi

> WhyTF dont these people get it? By chanting that after they, as RP supporters, had already pwned the whole thing, they were actually hurting their cause of investigating 911. They were associating Dr. Paul supporters with the truther crowd (of course thats not good for him) yet he is the only one who would have an honest transparent investigation. What $#@!ing idiots.


Who says it's not good for him???

Many became Ron Paul supporters after investigating 9/11 and others became 9/11 truthers after discovering Ron Paul and re-investigating 9/11.

9/11 has been used as the catalyst to turn America and much of the Western World into Police States, an excuse to go kill 100,000's of 1,000's of muslims in illegal wars, and STEAL the oil that belongs to these people. Along with screwing up another generation of our military personnel mentally and physically, and to top it all off, the same people who perpetrated the above crimes called for another Pearl Harbour event as a pretext to commit the above crimes against humanity before 9/11. 

I think re-investigating 9/11 is a very good thing for EVERYONE to do.

Maybe if some people had started investigating Hitler before WWII, a few million people may not have died or have been marched of to concentration camps and their deaths.

Obviously coming to grips with the concept that the whole world is run by a Crime Syndicate that would quite happily kill most of the worlds population may be a bit much for some people, but this is the reality with which we are all dealing with if you open you eyes and go do some RESEARCH.

Everyone needs to re-investigate 9/11, and I applaud those that have the courage to bring re-investigating 9/11 to others.

ps Ron Paul even advocates an independant re-investigation of 9/11.

Just because the Government says something is True doesn't mean it is True. God gaves us all a brain, now get out there and use it.

Just because we wouldn't commit the crime of the century, doesn't mean others wouldn't.

I'd also recommend investigating Free Energy and Health Freedom as well.

For Energy Freedom do some research on Stanley Meyer and his Hydrogen Fuel Cell Technology.

For Health Freedom start by doing some research of Dr Richard Schulze.

----------


## James R

*deleted* since it really was far off topic.

----------


## Ready2Revolt

I don't want to censure anyone, but can you guys take this to another thread? This is probably one of the biggest feel good threads on the forum and we can find another place on this forum to do this.

----------


## MozoVote

Are there video links to this yet?

----------

